# That 2% DNA difference really seperates us



## bullethead (Mar 3, 2012)

http://shine.yahoo.com/love-sex/female-bonobo-apes-brag-sexual-conquests-males-other-175300402.html


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2012)

bullethead said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/love-sex/female-bonobo-apes-brag-sexual-conquests-males-other-175300402.html



Yea but in the DNA world 2% is an enormous amount.

Some day, when it's raining, research why human males are the only mammals with continuously growing facial hair and what we have given up for it compared to other male mammals.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 3, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Yea but in the DNA world 2% is an enormous amount.
> 
> Some day, when it's raining, research why human males are the only mammals with continuously growing facial hair and what we have given up for it complared to other male mammals.



You need to see some of the women here in Pa. It is no secret they give a Mach3 a workout.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 3, 2012)

bullethead said:


> you need to see some of the women here in pa. It is no secret they give a mach3 a workout.



lol


----------



## Asath (Mar 5, 2012)

“Some day, when it's raining, research why human males are the only mammals with continuously growing facial hair and what we have given up for it compared to other male mammals.”

I’m trying to work with this thought – and failing miserably.  

Notwithstanding the idea that it ought to be raining when one sets out on this oddly Kafkaesque quest, the thought seems to suggest that having to shave occasionally is some sort of reward for which we have ‘given up’ something perhaps more valuable.  

What (I end up asking myself) do the other ‘male mammals’ have that we have ‘given up’ compared to them?  And why would we have done such a thing in exchange for being saddled with the Gillette Razor Company?

This is the sort of mystical question that makes a forum like this worthwhile.


----------

